# 93000 Requires modifier for 2020?



## jarenas777 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello,

The physician I am billing for used the following codes:39

99214-mod 25
G0439 no modifier
93000- billed for HTN

The EKG got denied for the following reason: *This procedure or procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure or procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the National Correct Coding Initiative or workers compensation state regulations/ fee schedule requirements.*

Does anyone have an idea how to get this paid?


----------



## bjanesanderson@gmail.com (Feb 25, 2020)

I am having the same issue in our office as well........?


----------



## jessicab@ntphp.com (Mar 10, 2020)

Following...having the same problem.  Did anyone figure it out?


----------



## taysin93 (Mar 10, 2020)

G0439 ID MEDICARE AWV G CODE. IT SHOULD BE G0439 - G0468. 
O/V 99214-G0467.
MEDICARE DOESNT PAY FOR 93000. 
HOPE THIS HELP.


----------



## jessicab@ntphp.com (Mar 11, 2020)

no coverage for 93000 even as diagnostic?  Do you know if Medicare covers any EKG codes as diagnostic?


----------



## twiley41 (Apr 1, 2020)

You need to make sure you have a referring doctor on the claim.


----------



## dsolak1965 (Apr 1, 2020)

For the G0439, make sure there is no diagnosis attached other than the Z00.00 and then do not attach the diagnosis Z00.00 to the office visit level either. Our practice bills this combination frequently and we are having no issues getting paid.
For example, we typically key the claim as follows: 
G0439- Z00.00
99214- mod 25 - I10, R06.83, E11.9
93000 - I10
81003 - mod QW - E11.9
Hope this helps...


----------

